# Friday Is The New Friday....



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just for Mac and all the biters who dont like this being early.... Its been Friday forvever here...

im off out with NCON this even for dinner, should be a larf, and I'll be wearing this Omega SM300


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one before it gets sent to it's new owner :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:

Damasko DA36










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Just for Mac and all the biters who dont like this being early.... Its been Friday forvever here...
> 
> im off out with NCON this even for dinner, should be a larf, and I'll be wearing this Omega SM300


Very, very nice Jon unk:

At the moment I`m wearing something which (reputedly) like your SM300 has a military connection but is a tad more humble & a smidge more affordable 



Vostok Komaderskie 17 Jewels c.1980s


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Buran chrono moonphase this morning:










Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

JonW said:


> Just for Mac and all the biters who dont like this being early.... Its been Friday forvever here...
> 
> im off out with NCON this even for dinner, should be a larf, and I'll be wearing this Omega SM300


Licccle Beuty Jon :tongue2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Just to be different, I will put this thing on.










Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys. The SM300 is a superb watch being a great size and shape etc.

Looking at that pic reminds me I need to clean up those old Raybans... yuk... LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

no pics :cry2: but rlt 43


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Divex for me.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

still wearing the Benthos at the moment


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wonderfully wabified Orient 200m auto for me today.

Hopefully I'll finally manage to shake off the cold that I've been suffering with the last few days  - might mean I can get something done on the SS1 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Humble G10 for me:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Still this one


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Avia Marino Landeron 248 chronograph this morning...










Nearly finished; all I need now is a lumed bead...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Breitling 'Shark' today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

So far I'm Sinn-ing:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Still got this one and a shirt cuff big enough to contain it.










Sorry Vince, No short sleeves for me today. I had to scrape the ice from the windscreen this morning.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bathys 100 Fathom auto Ruthenium on its Toshi!!

Alasdair


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Jon, that is an amazing photo, I would doth my cap to you if I had one.

Wearing this one currently but expectantly waiting for postie to call.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Enzo for me today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Two recent arrivals for me...

This morning *Seiko 6138 3002 1977*










This evening a second *Heuer Quartz 1000M Professional Circa 1980*



















I'm led to believe that the one watch was an unissued millitary variant...perhaps?

Have a good weekend all...off to Spain tomorrow so see you around...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


>


Great pic Jon


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Voumard today.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Love those Heuers Stuart, if you ever want to shift one 

Beusub for me.










have a good friday all

Andy


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Those Heuers are stunning Stu!

This for me, thing it will be off to see Roy after the festive season as its running a little rough according to my ear


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Suffering from the most horendous hang over this morning, went out for tea with a mate, my wife came and met us about 11:00pm and the last thing I remember was about 1:00am this morning in a club trying to convince two girls that I was in MI5 whilst showing them my mates warrant card as my wife peed herself laughing! And now i am at work feeling near death and trying not to be sick for the third time today :cry2:










Haven't stopped wearing this in two weeks now with the exception of last night when I was sporting its disco dialed brother!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Premier now and Master Grande Taille tonight :lol:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Back to the Vixa for me


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Breit Bling day today a SuperOcean GMT #7/100.

Same size as a 40.5mm Colt GMT but with He valve,1000 m rating,different dial and rehaut.

Martin


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Andy and Matt.

Yeh loved the plain bezeled version so much I couldn't resist (or really afford :lol a second but hey its been a pretty crappy summer for me and you only live once I guess 

This one has minute markers on the bezel and a fully signed case back. It has a bit more wabi than the first...but there again that one is pretty much mint 

Since these picture I've managed to source replacement bracelet hoods so it now matches the Heuer on the left side.

Great watches and yes I've come round to Mercedes hands as a result! :lol:

Few more pics...

Cheers S


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

chris l said:


> Avia Marino Landeron 248 chronograph this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris,

Alpha sell complete bezels with lumed beads for USD $10.99, including shipping. You could perhaps remove the bead and stick it on your own bezel. Not sure how good the lume is though 

Here's the link: BEZELS

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hour Angle today.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this for the morning...

*Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (Valjoux 7550) 25 Jewels*.










It`s actually on the orginal bracelet rather then the one shown here but this photo is the best one I have that shows off the textured dial B)

Mind you it doesn`t look too bad on the rubber


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

mutley said:


> Jonmurgie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


+ 1 - terrific!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

DA36 for me too. This one's going nowhere, it's staying firmly put with its original owner


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Patience is a virtue, particularly when waiting for the postie out here in the sticks, worth it though..










Swapped over to this new arrival, many thanks Graham :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wearing this for the morning...
> 
> *Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (Valjoux 7550) 25 Jewels*.
> 
> ...


Like that; it is different.

One of the much better Oris models IMO


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

*TWO* Heuer Quartz 1000M!

:taz:

This for now


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

quote]

Chris,

Alpha sell complete bezels with lumed beads for USD $10.99, including shipping. You could perhaps remove the bead and stick it on your own bezel. Not sure how good the lume is though 

Here's the link: BEZELS

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This today...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This today...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JHM said:


> Enzo for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this pic Jan! superb


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

All week but now back on the bracelet.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Aye................i remember I 'ad that in me 'ands for just a day!!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> Aye................i remember I 'ad that in me 'ands for just a day!!!!


 :lol: :lol: I forgot about that, that was funny story, your face when you opened the box :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It didn't make me a happy bunny!!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive been wearing this today cant decide what strap to put on it ,i dont like the fishbone bracelets im torn between leather rallye strap or mesh any ideas ?










jason.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

For you Griff :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't like the bracelet either, nice watch though, I think a rallye would look good. 



jaslfc5 said:


> ive been wearing this today cant decide what strap to put on it ,i dont like the fishbone bracelets im torn between leather rallye strap or mesh any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Casio Hunting Timer for me today (borrowed pic):










Mine's on a green NATO strap.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

JonW said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > Enzo for me today:
> ...


Thank you Jon! I just had another "photo-session" night  . I still have to buy a proper macro lens, though... (always buying watches instead  )!

all the best

Jan


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I always wear this, so I'll include it as well.










Later,

William


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

JLC, MC Dive Chronograph


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Bill B said:


> JLC, MC Dive Chronograph


SU-blooming-PERB! 

Any more pics of this one Bill?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> im torn between leather rallye strap or mesh any ideas ?


Get both - they would look equaly as good and you could swap over from time to time :yes:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> For you Griff :lol:


 <_< :crybaby:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today.

Omega Constellation Megaquartz f2.4MHz. Phew try saying all that when you've had a few.










Have a good weekend all.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > im torn between leather rallye strap or mesh any ideas ?
> ...


ive already outgrown my watch box ,but now i need one for my straps as well.ive found copper mesh bracelet i reckon that would look superb.

jason.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bm today at work, the seiko mod for this evening probably










and yes this is a picture from last week - bloody date windows


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home from work and swapped over to this for the rest of the day.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Tuna 300M


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Bathys 100 fathoms










Paul


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Over to this Bulova :wub:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This new arrival today (Cheers Martyn). Shocking photos, I know but no light here!

Rolex Oyster Perpetual



















Mark


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Still wearing this...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Still got the Bund on so I won't bore you with another (same) picture ...

...but I might switch to the PP now I have the equivalent of the Haynes car manual, and can 'check under the bonnet' (not likely :lol: )


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Speedy today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Better late than never . Newly acquired Speedie for me today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cant get this off!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JHM said:


> Enzo for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jan

that's a lovely looking watch and a fab photo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I put these on before coming to work...

*Kronos `Pseudo Ruhla`, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*










Seiko-Yao 5, cal.7S26A 21 Jewels


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

minkle said:


> Over to this Bulova :wub:


I like that one - very much 

I've changed over to something else from Bulova with the same depth rating - the Snorkel


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Have been wearing this for the last couple of days










But just switched over to this


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Over to this Bulova :wub:
> ...


They are both beauties :tongue2:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Got the camera out and managed to snap some slightly better photos!



















Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Finished work & have swapped over to this...

*Heuer 200m Professional, model 844-2. TH branded ETA 2824.2 25 jewels, circa.early 1980s*.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Mark


good grief a rolly that i like the look of, and now i own an omega. so much for my inverse snobbery 

next thing you know i'll say something nice about a breitling. :yucky:

all hope is not lost however, may flip the tag, dunno yet.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stanford said:


> Still got the Bund on so I won't bore you with another (same) picture ...
> 
> ...but I might switch to the PP now I have the equivalent of the Haynes car manual, and can 'check under the bonnet' (not likely :lol: )


LOL, superb! Im pleased the book landed and youre enjoying it mate


----------

